# Penn State Extension Kiln Drying Short Course...



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2016)

Penn State Extension will be holding a 3-day kiln drying short course July 19-21. The course will be held just outside of State College, PA. The early bird deadline to register is July 1 for $350, or by July 12 for $400. For any kiln operators in the area or anyone planning to get into kiln drying this is a great investment. 

More Info

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 2, 2016)

I have spent that much on some epic fails

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2016)

stop by and pick me up on yer way...


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 3, 2016)

For $350? I'll bet you could find every bit of info they would teach you right here on WB. I'd also bet they don't know the right way to dry gun stock blanks. Save your money...buy wood instead. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> For $350? I'll bet you could find every bit of info they would teach you right here on WB. I'd also bet they don't know the right way to dry gun stock blanks. Save your money...buy wood instead. Gary



Drying hardwood is not like hanging laundry on a clothesline. It's a science. If I could attend the course I would. $350 is a bargain.


----------

